# Need IEM for Rs.750 MAX



## ghouse12311 (Dec 30, 2013)

*1.What is your budget?*

Ans: Rs 1600 Max

*2.What is your need for buying headphone? ( like Dj/ gaming/for mobile phone…. etc)*

Ans: Only to listen to music on my phone 

*3. What kind of Headphone do you require?*

Ans: In ear Monitor headphone (mic is not required)

*4.What is your source? (like Laptop /cd player/mobile phone…etc(please specify the make))*

Ans: Phone

*5.Do you have a DAC/ Headphone Amplifier/Dedicated Sound card? If yes mention the make and Max impedance support.*

Ans: No

*6.What kind of music you listen to? (Bass heavy/ classic/pop/ Indian pop….etc) and mention whether you are a Bass Head or not.*

Ans: Mostly rock/metal and sometimes light pop songs...want balanced IEMs with good bass.....

*7.Are you comfortable buying from USA?*

Ans: No

*8.Do you own any headphones? If yes please mention the name.*

Ans: I have Philips SHP 2000 headphones which I am using with my pc

*9.Do you have any headphones in mind? Please mention names and reason for choosing the same.*

Ans:


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 30, 2013)

better buy philips she 3590 for 450 Rs its the best plus You will be able to under stand if you would like to listen to the signature of the IEM or upgrade to a different one.


----------



## sushovan (Dec 30, 2013)

Soundmagic ES18


----------



## puli44 (Dec 30, 2013)

sound magic es 18 / cowon EM1


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> better buy philips she 3590 for 450 Rs its the best plus You will be able to under stand if you would like to listen to the signature of the IEM or upgrade to a different one.



Is 3590 good, I'm thinking of getting one of them for metal songs?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is 3590 good, I'm thinking of getting one of them for metal songs?



@ Hakimtai can you answer this please...also 3590 is available for 600 with shipping and es 18 for 750 with shipping so 150 more should be worth it right?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is 3590 good, I'm thinking of getting one of them for metal songs?



 Heavy metal music is a gene of rock music which is most enjoyed with a v-shaped sound signature with enhanced bass & treble IMO. With attack & slam the guitars & drums with singer on high vigorous vocals sound energetic & made you grove.IMO you would not be able to enjoy it on ES 18 or EM1 warm & smooth signature that much. The Smooth & warm signature with take away the thunder & blast that this gene has  but it will surely help to listen longer. 




ghouse12311 said:


> @ Hakimtai can you answer this please...also 3590 is available for 600 with shipping and es 18 for 750 with shipping so 150 more should be worth it right?



Both are different. A small advice first try different IEM's like Philips & Em1 then invest into what ever IEM signature you liked.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 30, 2013)

@Hakimtai I don't understand what you are saying about the v-shaped sound signature or IEM signature...the em1 is out of my budget so please tell should i get philips 3590 or es 18? 

also i mostly listen to rock/metal songs....


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @Hakimtai I don't understand what you are saying about the v-shaped sound signature or IEM signature...the em1 is out of my budget so please tell should i get philips 3590 or es 18?
> 
> also i mostly listen to rock/metal songs....



Look at below picture this is a picture of an equilizer with rock with makes the frequency response make a V- shape 

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/Equalizer_zpsd2145366.jpg[/IMGG]

That is what you earphone should have sound enhancement with. Get the philips 3590


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 1, 2014)

guys I am thinking of spending about 900 for Cowon EM1....should i go for it?


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 3, 2014)

Do post back after your purchase with a reviewe.. im too looking for a similar budget IEM.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 25, 2014)

i have updated the op...please suggest good headphones around 1.6k....


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 25, 2014)

+1 to philips she 3590, i am ordering it online. I already have sony xb90ex, but the she3590 has got great reviews...for its price it seems to outshine the 3k iem models... waiting to try it...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 25, 2014)

samudragupta said:


> +1 to philips she 3590, i am ordering it online. I already have sony xb90ex, but the she3590 has got great reviews...for its price it seems to outshine the 3k iem models... waiting to try it...



i have increased my budget to 1600....how about Denon ach 260 or Sony XB30EX?


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 25, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> i have increased my budget to 1600....how about Denon ach 260 or Sony XB30EX?



I've used both. Denon is 10x better


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 25, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> i have increased my budget to 1600....how about Denon ach 260 or Sony XB30EX?


Sony xb30x are good for bassheads like me, though I havent found it supressing the mids due to the high bass. Build quality is top notch..had it for a year and is still in one piece  Soundstage is not all that great though. Its presence can be felt but could have been better. having said this, eq settings can take care of this...
Another suggestion would be Soundmagic E20. Their soundstage is wider than the sony's.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 25, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> I've used both. Denon is 10x better



but from what i read the denon's build quality is not good....



samudragupta said:


> Sony xb30x are good for bassheads like me, though I havent found it supressing the mids due to the high bass. Build quality is top notch..had it for a year and is still in one piece  Soundstage is not all that great though. Its presence can be felt but could have been better. having said this, eq settings can take care of this...
> Another suggestion would be Soundmagic E20. Their soundstage is wider than the sony's.



you mean ES20? also how do metal songs like the one's from deftones sound on xb30x? i am more inclined towards xb30x because the build quality looks good and i think they will last long...


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 25, 2014)

i just listened to deftones on soundcloud with my xb30's. The lows seemed muffled to me... However, the overall impression of the songs including bass seemed perfect. On the other hand i listened to the same track with my xb90's and the lows were more evident, though still not that much. Correct me if i am wrong but there is a lot of guitar impression in metal songs? Remember that bass will suppress the low IMO. But still as you said that you cannot take reliability from sony compared to soundmagic. I havent hear SM ES20 but it will have more neutral sound and a bit better soundstage comared to sony. Cutting long story short, SM has a slight edge over the sony. I would still ignore that minor advantage over reliability.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 25, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> but from what i read the denon's build quality is not good....
> 
> 
> 
> you mean ES20? also how do metal songs like the one's from deftones sound on xb30x? i am more inclined towards xb30x because the build quality looks good and i think they will last long...



I'm using denon ahc260 since last 15 days. And its build quality is better than all of my other IEMs (xb30ex, es18, braimwavz m4). Wire looks ugly. But feels solid imo


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 28, 2014)

me too planning to upgrade my earphone from my stock sony which i got with xperia l
i have tested *Es 18,cx 180,Ep-630 and the beats earphones that came with HTC sensation*
Source :Live with Walkman(will be buying a moto g or nexus 5 soon)
im intrested in Denon ach 260.Where can i buy it online,or localy in Bangalore.

How good is the Noice Isolation?
How can you compare Bass of the same to the above products i have used.
Does it have any warranty(indian or international.)


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2014)

sanoob.tv said:


> me too planning to upgrade my earphone from my stock sony which i got with xperia l
> i have tested *Es 18,cx 180,Ep-630 and the beats earphones that came with HTC sensation*
> Source :Live with Walkman(will be buying a moto g or nexus 5 soon)
> im intrested in Denon ach 260.Where can i buy it online,or localy in Bangalore.
> ...



I have used es18 and currently using denon ahc260.

Noise isolation is better in es18 and es18 has more boomy bass but it has inferior sound quality cmpared to denon ahc 260

Wait for answers from more experiemced members as i am not an audiophile 

You can buy one from snapdeal @925/-
 *m.snapdeal.com/product/denon-ahc260-headphones/597226 

Ahc260 comes with 1yr manufacturer warranty


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 28, 2014)

I have recmnd es 18 n cx 180 to many of my friends.n they all are happy.but once i heard the beats and htc sensation combo.it was smtin else.anyone using beats in ears?


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 28, 2014)

If you loved beats then you are a complete basshead.. I was using them with my one x 2 years back and i thought music will never sound better...i was a complete moron...yeah... i wont say beats are bad (especially if you get them free), but they are inferior in terms of overall sound. The bass itself is muddy and not solid, they lack mids, treble is dull...
As far as the denon ahc 260 go, they have boomy bass, which means its as per your liking...however, another option will be philips she3590, which has tight bass...


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 28, 2014)

What i liked in beats was the sound isolation.also the creative ep360.i thought that was heavy bass.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 1, 2014)

Went to profx.no demo on denon.didnt like the sound quality of cx180.any other suggession.im in bangalore for 2 more days any other suggession?


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 2, 2014)

Sound magic es20 would be your safe bet. I will be ordering a pair of these and Philips she3590 on monday


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 2, 2014)

K,es 20 or e10.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 2, 2014)

If your budget allows then definitely es20
These are the cheap here 
*www.infibeam.com/Portable_Electronics/sound-agic-soundmagic-es20-earphone/P-poel-12354890898-cat-z.html


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 3, 2014)

k,im sticking to es 20 then.
any users used it before?just wanna make sure its worth.
also does e10 have an inline mic??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 5, 2014)

just received SM es18 from flipkart...using it since 2-3 hours and they are amazing, very loud with balanced bass...very satisfied with the sound quality 

if anyone here has used this and some other higher priced IEM's like Seinheiser CX 400 II....how can you tell the difference b/w the two?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 8, 2014)

Bought the es20,thank you all for the valuable suggession. love my new earphones


----------



## sushovan (Feb 8, 2014)

sanoob.tv said:


> Bought the es20,thank you all for the valuable suggession. love my new earphones



From where? for how much?


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 8, 2014)

Silicon it store sp road bangalore,1.3k including vat


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 10, 2014)

congo... i had to drop the plan because i have ordered moto g for my father... will get them by march, when my work incentives are out 
how are they performing...remember to allow at least 40-50hrs burn in and they will sound better...


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 10, 2014)

Ya,busy packing now.They are comfortable to wear,even for long hours, the cable looks nice n tough.and i love the sound quality.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2014)

Did you buy the IEM yet?
If not, Flipkart is having an exchange offer for Skullcandy models only. Do check it out


----------

